# Why TwistMyArm couldn't make it....



## terri (Sep 13, 2008)

.....in case anyone is wondering, TPF's longstanding moderator in charge of our Photo Challenge Contest, TwistMyArm, wasn't around today to announce the winner. 

He is off getting married today!!  We could not be happier for him!

Please join me in wishing TwistMyArm your very best! 

Happy wedding day, Twist! :heart:


----------



## Raze (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats!
:cheers:


----------



## Battou (Sep 13, 2008)

lol cool, congrats


----------



## Puscas (Sep 13, 2008)

that's great! Congrats!


(I wonder what the next challenge will be: Marriage?..)




pascal


----------



## frfefarfearz (Sep 13, 2008)

OHLALA!!! REALLY?? OMG!!!! twistmyarm congratulations!


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 13, 2008)

Did you have to twistherarm to make her say 'yes'?  

Congrats!


----------



## cszakolczai (Sep 14, 2008)

I wonder who the photographer is for the wedding


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 14, 2008)

Congratulations! 

...don't micro-manage the wedding photographer...


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats!!!

Yo Twist, all you have to do for a happy marriage is to nod your head up and down and say yes dear at the same time!


----------



## AussieDee (Sep 14, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> Did you have to twistherarm to make her say 'yes'?
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## DeadEye (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats on the big day.  May it be forever sweet.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations TwistMyArm!  Many happy ones and I hope you have a large and healthy family! :thumbup:


----------



## pabloec20 (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations! wish you beautuful mornings, happy weekends and healthy happy kids!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It was a great day despite the rain and despite the heat (ya somehow we managed to get both).


----------



## TCOLLC (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations from a newbie!


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooo, I missed this 'til now because I was away the week it was posted. Congrats, TMA!!!! Thrilled for ya.


----------



## jeroen (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## platano (Oct 6, 2008)

Grats man.....

now...  where is the beer??


----------



## phoenix_rising (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats! Did I hear there was beer? :grin:


----------



## usayit (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats!!!!   Now the fun really begins...


----------

